# Sick Milksnake?



## MrAndersonGCC (1 mo ago)

Hi all, new to the forum but not new to owning snakes. My Pueblan Milksnake is pretty old (16-17 by my count) and is exhibiting some odd symptoms.

He has what I can only describe as rigor mortis a few inches behind his head (I recorded a video since describing it is a little tough).

His scales are a little messed up in that area, and have been that way for a few months (through at least one shed that I know of). I’m pretty good at cleaning his cage and and of course regular feeding (frozen thawed) and clean water/water bowl. His feeding behavior has also changed significantly; has always been a quick and aggressive eater, even during shed. This change was first noticeable a couple months ago.

I know he’s old, but I’m hoping he has several years to go.

I appreciate any advice.

Video:


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hard to say as I'm not a vet, but it looks like a spinal deformity. Whatever the cause, you need to get the snake seen by a specialist vet and fast. Yes, he's old, but he may well be suffering and that's a no go. Animals will often act "normally " despite pain and I'll health, it's a survival technique. 

I'm interested to know what your whole set up for the milksnake is?


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Ouch, that looks painful. 
A vet trip is my only recommendation.

Perhaps might be arthritic, vertebrae issues (calcium regulation)? Maybe a sign that organs are failing. or perhaps something completely different.

I would imagine the vet visit will be deciding whether to euthanise him, or whether it is treatable.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

The issue is that for the most none of us are trained vets, and then even if we were it's not easy to make a diagnosis from a picture or short video, and we would speculate as to probably causes, but would still need to revert to test and scans to confirm or rule out possible cause. It would then be time to decide the course of action based on the vets advice. It may be a condition that isn't curable, but isn't really affecting the snakes quality of life. If it's curable then the financial cost of treatment may be a deciding factor as to whether to euthanise or not.

So the best advice is to seek out a vet that is willing / experienced enough to see the snake and go from there.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

As it’s off food, it’s an older animal, and that’s a fairly extreme distortion, I would be thinking about palliative care options to be discussed with the vet.

I would be very pleasantly surprised to learn it is minor, treatable or not causing discomfort.

Best of luck,


----------



## MrAndersonGCC (1 mo ago)

Thanks all, I will be scheduling a vet visit and I’ll let you know what comes of it.


----------



## MrAndersonGCC (1 mo ago)

Just got done with the vet. Naturally she wanted to run several hundred dollars worth of tests despite confirming he has a couple kinks (for which there is no cure).

Going to give him pain meds, an antibiotic, and switch to pinky mice hoping he’ll eat something smaller. The antibiotics probably won’t reverse anything but if there is an underlying infection they may help this from getting worse.

My understanding is snakes can live with kinks for many years so long as they continue to eat. If he refuses to eat for a few more weeks I’ll have to put him down, unless you guys have any other suggestions.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

My biggest question is whether the snake is in pain and/or suffering? If the answer is no, then that's great, but if it's yes, that's when I'd be asking myself if I'm being fair.


----------



## MrAndersonGCC (1 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> My biggest question is whether the snake is in pain and/or suffering? If the answer is no, then that's great, but if it's yes, that's when I'd be asking myself if I'm being fair.


Totally agree. The problem is that reptiles tend to hide their pain very well. Vet said sometimes they can salivate if they are in pain. Going to call another vet today to get another opinion.


----------

